
Show HN: We made a podcast host then we made a podcast about SaaS - mijustin
https://saas.transistor.fm/
======
mijustin
This year, I’m building a podcasting startup with my friend Jon called
Transistor.fm.

Lots has changed since Basecamp launched in 2004. When they started, there
were only 1-2 competitors in a vertical. Now, each category has hundreds of
competitors. Some things have gotten easier, but many things (especially
marketing, acquisition, and profit margins) have gotten harder.

So we decided to use our platform and record a show about what it takes to
build a SaaS in 2018. We have 5 episodes, and so far, people are finding it
helpful!

Any topics you'd like to see us cover in future shows?

------
michaelbuckbee
So something I struggle with is placing podcasting into the range of content
marketing options. Compared to writing posts, guest posts, building tools,
etc. how do you value a podcast listener vs an email subscriber, etc?

------
pell
This is an interesting project. I guess the concept is similar to Gimlet
Media's "Startup", but very niche-specific. I just subscribed and will give it
a listen.

------
coreymaass
So meta! Excited to follow along to learn about both podcasting and SaaS!

